#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-13
<ShawnR> ok, i took my fstab entry i had on my old ubuntu (10.10) which i upgraded to 11.04 (and it still worked).  I copied that over to a fresh install of 11.04 and now i get a "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock" error
<ShawnR> a sample of my entries (I mount 6 nfs shares all the same way) is:
<ShawnR> 192.168.1.161:/dataz/mp3 /home/ShawnR/Music/WOPR-mp3s nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<ShawnR> gah, nvm, 11.04 doesn't come with nfs-common (just was there from my previous upgrade install vs my now clean install)
<munz> well, guess 2day is my SHTF day. exchange server = please insert system disk and press any key to continue
<munz> i have been looking all morning and cant find the 'any' key!
<munz> FTW!
<raubvogel> munz, you can buy a "any" key online.
<raubvogel> And in some keyboards, you can replace one of the keys with it
<raubvogel> Anything beyond that requires me to take the 5th ;)
<munz> ROFL
<munz> thanx raubvogel i'll check ebay
<munz> think i found the problem tho...
<munz> exchange ran out of epaper and busted a router spring
<pak33m> hey there's that jimmah guy
<pak33m> and there he goes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-14
<raubvogel> I made the mistake of starting minicom inside screen. And now I do not know how to quit minicom since screen things a ctrl-a sequence is for it, not for minicom. Suggestions?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-15
<zoopster> it's a quiet day on the list today....wow.
<mhall119> which list?
<zoopster> heh...just noticed I wrote list...meant channel!
<zoopster> this one!
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> how's the new position going zoopster?
<DammitJim> zoopster, congrats on the new position?
<zoopster> mhall119: going great! consumer apps are way more fun
<zoopster> DammitJim: thanks
<DammitJim> where are you at now?
<mhall119> still at canonical
<mhall119> just working with games instead of servers
<crashsystems> games?!
<mhall119> zoopster: emails need a +1 or "Like" option
<munz> YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!! just revived a 2k3 domain controller
<munz> next step....
<munz> convince the establishment to convert
<mhall119> convert to 2k3?
<munz> no, ubuntu
<munz> :)
<munz> the server was the ONLY active directory domain controller
<munz> monday it said "non system disk"
<munz> :(
<raubvogel> munz, it's the 2k3 curse
<raubvogel> It knew your plans
<raubvogel> Maybe next time have a samba4 box as a replacement ad on standby ;)
<zoopster> crashsystems: yea...working with bringing as many apps to the desktop as possible...mostly paid apps...games are low hanging fruit
<crashsystems1> Move
<crashsystems1> Nice*
<crashsystems1> Swype fail
<zoopster> crashsystems1: yea...it definitely is a much nicer move
<crashsystems1> :D
<crashsystems> zoopster: any plans for making the packing / approval process for the software center easier/quicker?
<zoopster> crashsystems: yes!
<zoopster> send ideas along crashsystems
<crashsystems> any plans already made that you can share publicly?
<zoopster> crashsystems we're about to release a new dev portal that will make app submission for paid apps easier...we're working on the free side too although Jono is doing most of that 
<zoopster> crashsystems there are blueprints for "automating" the build process a bit...you'll have to search for them, but we're putting resources on it
<crashsystems> nice.
<zoopster> myapps.developer.ubuntu.com ... you won't see much there as it's in beta and you have to be in the paid app program, but it'll give you an idea
<crashsystems> awesome. any particular goal for review process length?
<zoopster> crashsystems other than keeping it simple, no.
<jamalta> zoopster: wow this is exciting
<zoopster> jamalta: isn't it? I thought so, too.
<mhall119> crashsystems: have you seen the devportal video?
<crashsystems> nope
<mhall119> let me find it
<crashsystems> I've been a bit out of the loop recently
<mhall119> crashsystems: http://voices.canonical.com/isd/?p=167
<crashsystems> thanks
<mhall119> zoopster: do you know of any FLOSS vector-graphics, physics/game engine?
<mhall119> there's pygame, but it's raster/sprite based
<mhall119> I'd love to see a library that made making games like Angry Birds easier and available to Ubuntu devs
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-16
<jamalta> Angry birds uses vectors?
<jamalta> I thought it was also sprite based.
<jamalta> but i think angry birds does use a floss physics engine
<mhall119> I dunno, it looks vector based
<jamalta> http://www.box2d.org/
<jamalta> Not sure what they use for their game engine
<mhall119> thansk jamalta 
<jamalta> mhall119: np!
<mhall119> cocos2d, that looks nice
<jamalta> mhall119: i thought it was only for iOS
<mhall119> there's cocos2d for iphone
<mhall119> and a regular cocos2d that's python
<mhall119> http://www.cocos2d.org/index.html
<mhall119> the regular one doesn't seem to have the physics engine though...
<jamalta> oh i see.. i didn't know that
<jamalta> there's python bindings for box2d :) 
<jamalta> http://code.google.com/p/pybox2d/
<jamalta> i think chipmunk also has python bindings
<jamalta> http://code.google.com/p/chipmunk-physics/
<jamalta> ah, here http://code.google.com/p/pymunk/
<munz> raubvogel: lol, curse is right...good idea :)
<dantalizing> morning
<itnet7> dantalizing: morning
<jck77> hello
<itnet7> Hey there jck77 !
<jck77> itnet7: how are you?
<itnet7> not bad, how have you been?
<jck77> itnet7: busy but im ok :D
<itnet7> cool
<jck77> anyone here use macbook pro? how ubuntu runs? 
<jck77> trying to invest in a good laptop that last at least 3 years or more
<zbrown> jck77: I'd get a thinkpad personally
<zbrown> jck77: cheaper and better support in general for Ubuntu
<zbrown> and I suppose arguably more durable (I've owned two, both are tanks)
<jamalta> jck77: i'd go with zbrown's suggestion. i use a macbook with ubuntu and it's annoying.
<jamalta> the nvidia drivers are not really all that great, and the touchpad support is just terrible.
<zbrown> jamalta: hav eyou stuck 3.1 on your Galaxy Tab yet?
<jamalta> zbrown: yeah
<zbrown> i need to do that, been lazy
<jamalta> the plex client works now :)
<zbrown> plex?
<jamalta> i don't really care for the other improvements... i'm just glad they fixed whatever was broken with their video playback.
<zbrown> jamalta: is it less crashy than 3.0 was?
<jamalta> http://plexapp.com/
<jamalta> i guess, yeah...
<jamalta> i would say it is.
<zbrown> i used it for a while but it really pissed me the hell off
<jamalta> it's been working well for me so far
<jamalta> although the laptop i run the server on has a hard time transcoding 1080p video
<zbrown> ah cool
<zbrown> (and sucky for transcoding issue)
<zbrown> ugh, need to write my yearly review
<jamalta> that sucks :\... i hate those
<zbrown> i dislike having to talk about myself
<jck77> zbrown jamalta thanks
<zbrown> jck77: if you don't care about CD drive, X201 (or whatever the newer version is) is great
<zbrown> I have one generation back of those and I get 9+ hours with the 9 cell battery
<jck77> I guess is x1
<zbrown> one moment and I'll take a look
<jck77> my sister wants a laptop too but she works with autocad so she needs a win machine :S
<zbrown> jck77: mmm no, X220
<zbrown> X1 is brand new series
<jck77> ohh ok
<zbrown> ya, mine is the 12.1 inch form factor and they revamped with the new intels
<zbrown> (to 12.5 inch)
<zbrown> 13.3 is actually a replacment of the older T300
<zbrown> which people were pissed about them removing
<zbrown> so they brought it back as an X series
<jck77> looks really nice
<zbrown> jck77: anyway, in short. I spilled a giant glass of water on my older Thinkpad from 2007. Sent it to them, they replaced mobo for free, didn't even care it was my fault and I was out of warranty
<jck77> nice
<jck77> the same x220 will handle the workload of autocad? 
<zbrown> with a Core i7 yes
<zbrown> with a Core i5, mostly yes
<zbrown> with a Core i3, maybe yes
<zbrown> if you really wanted to ensure it though, buy yourself an SSD after market and use that as the HDD
<zoopster> jck77 why autocad...why not bricscad...fully compatible replacement and cheaper too
<zoopster> jck77: older mbp's run Ubuntu flawlessly...there are a few niggles in the newer models...my 3,1 runs it better than the newer machines and EVERYTHING works.
<zoopster> jamalta: what version of mbp and ubuntu? mine works awesome. even the touchpad works great
<zoopster> my stinkpad on the other hand sucks with ubuntu
<jamalta> zoopster: stinkpad? i think it's 5,4.. i'm running 11.04.
<jamalta> the thing that upsets me about the touchpad is that you can't rest your thumb on it, or click and drag with your thumb + index finger.
<jamalta> click and hold with thumb, and move with your finger, i mean.
<jck77> zoopster: autocad because the whole office runs autocad and an specific version
<zoopster> jck77: bummer
<jck77> zoopster: not only the office but also the consultants
<jck77> and the problem with autocad is that if is a different version of autocad the file fail 
 * jck77 hates Autodesk 
<munz> i'm trying to copy a file from an xp disk in ubuntu and got "Error splicing file: Value too large for defined data type" anyone ever recived this?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-17
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> mhall119: pong
<DammitJim> anyone good at gimp or photoshop?
<mhall119> I'm alright with gimp
<DammitJim> you aer?
<DammitJim> are?
<DammitJim> cool
<DammitJim> I have a simple square that has a black background
<DammitJim> and it has a word inside of it that is white
<DammitJim> I want to change the color of the word
<DammitJim> but since it's all one layer, I can't seem to be able to do it smoothly
<DammitJim> what can I do? :)
<mhall119> you can use the magic wand to select things of the same color
<mhall119> but if the fonts are anti-aliased, you're kind of screwed
<DammitJim> mhall119, I'm screwed, then
<DammitJim> thanks anyway... at least I don't feel like an idiot anymore... I thought computers could do all these things for me, but I guess they can't ;)
<DammitJim> hey mhall119, have you guys done any more camping? I'm considering buying a camper
<mhall119> DammitJim: not since the keys, we need to put more money into the camper before we go again
<DammitJim> what do you need to do to it?
<mhall119> need to buy new tires, get the A/C recharged and possibly fixed, fix a leak in the sink...I think there was more
<DammitJim> it sounds like a lot of little things, but easily doable, right? is the summer a bad time for camping?
<mhall119> not if you have a good AC
<DammitJim> about how much are campsites with hookups?
<mhall119> but, with a canvas-sided popup, even a good AC might not keep things cold in the middle of the day
<mhall119> depends on the campground
<DammitJim> but at night it's not bad, right?
<mhall119> can be as low as $15/$20 a night at the cheapest
<mhall119> the one we had in the keys, on the beach, was about $90/night
<DammitJim> was it nice?
<mhall119> some charge per-person over a base number
<mhall119> the one in the keys? yeah
<DammitJim> was that a per person?
<mhall119> some campsites are dives, others are really nice, and the price rarely correlates to the quality
<DammitJim> LOL
<mhall119> no, it was per-site
<DammitJim> were there a lot of mosquitoes?
<mhall119> not there, no
<DammitJim> really? I don't know why every time I go to the keys, I get eaten by mosquitoes... you went 3 months ago, right?
<mhall119> there abouts, yeah
<DammitJim> does it take long to set up?
<DammitJim> that's the only thing that is making me doubt this popup thing
<mhall119> we were right on the beach, so we had a good breeze blowing constantly, I don't think the mosquitoes could fly against it
<DammitJim> Lori can only do so much with 5 kids while I set up
<mhall119> the popup takes about 10 minutes to setup
<DammitJim> noway
<DammitJim> don't you have to like stabilize it and stuff?
<mhall119> probably less once I get used to it
<mhall119> there's stabalizing legs in the 4 corners, but they just swing down, those are easy
<mhall119> the biggest thing is cranking it up and pulling the beds out
<DammitJim> the cranking mechanism is one of those were you spin like 20 times and the thing goes up 1 inch?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> there are other kinds, depending on the make and model
<mhall119> some use electric motors and hydralics
<DammitJim> man, I have to do so much to my van to be able to tow
<mhall119> ours is a simple cable and wench
<mhall119> luckily our truck was ready for towing, we just had to buy an adapter for the light harness
<DammitJim> does it also control the braking system?
<danstoner> popup campers have come a long way.
<DammitJim> man, they are heavier than 10 years ago, though
<DammitJim> danstoner, do you have one?
<danstoner> No, my parents did when I was a kid.  That was *not* easy to set up.
<danstoner> A few years ago they bought a newer one, it went up lickedy split.
<DammitJim> lol
<danstoner> with air conditioning and everything.
<DammitJim> what does ac prep mean? I'm reading a review on a Jayco 1206
<danstoner> Dang that's a big one.
<DammitJim> it is?
<danstoner> I do not know what "ac prep" means in this context.
<DammitJim> I need a camper for 7
<danstoner> DammitJim: maybe this?  http://gpsinformation.net/exe/rednec-motor-home.jpg
<DammitJim> i love it
<danstoner> This sleeps 8:  http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/classc/2005-Jayco-Greyhawk-19543.htm
<DammitJim> oh, I'm trying to stick to something you haul :)
<danstoner> Sleeps 2 + a series of tents.  The kids will not appreciate camping unless they are forced to sleep in a tent.
<mhall119> DammitJim: my popup doesn't have electric breaks
<mhall119> there's a piston attached to the tow hitch, when I brake the truck the momentum of the camper pushes against the cylinder, which redirects to the hydralic brakes on the camper
<mhall119> I think that's pretty standard for light-weight campers
<mhall119> DammitJim: mine is > 10 years old
<mhall119> found it on craigslist
<DammitJim> whoa
<DammitJim> danstoner, I agree, but I have 11 month olds
<DammitJim> that time will come ;)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-18
<gNewPower> hi guys!  is there a way to add an applet to Unity's top taskbar?
<gNewPower> where do I get notifications in Unity anyway?!?!
<mhall119> gNewPower: that's gone in Unity
<mhall119> apps are being ported to use Indicators now
<gNewPower> brb
<gNewPower> but how do I install/configure something to keep an eye on my CPU usage for example?
<mhall119> gNewPower: there's indicator-multiload
<mhall119> it's in a PPA
<mhall119> gNewPower: https://launchpad.net/~indicator-multiload/+archive/stable-daily
<gNewPower> mhall119, I installed it, but how do I launch it!?!
<gNewPower> what a total nightmare Unity is!  I logged out and logged back and I am not in the "Ubuntu classic no effect" (aka GNOME).
<gNewPower> man, this is really sad.
<gNewPower> I am going to dump Ubuntu. 11.04 is more than I can stand.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-14
<maxolasersquad> Is anyone else seeing issues where Rhythmbox, when on random, will go to the next track, but not play it?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-15
<zrtsch> hi
<itnet7> zrtsch: hey there
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-16
<zrtsch> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-06-13
<ZeloZelos> hi everyone
<ZeloZelos> i live in margate, im looking for a resturaunt to take my wife out for her dinner, but we cant afford to drop 100bucks on it...her fav is italian
<ZeloZelos> any suggestions
<ZeloZelos> oh...heh, my bad, i just noticed its UBUNTU...sorry
<ZeloZelos> i searched the channel lists for florida ;)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-11
<Nothing_Much> oh man I need to keep up with these live streams!
<Nothing_Much> btw there's over 500 games on Steam for Linux atm
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-12
<Nothing_Much> Is there a way to track live streams when there's a Q&A going on regarding Ubuntu? o.o
<jose> Nothing_Much: is that for Ubuntu on Air?
<Nothing_Much> Uh, it was a link on Phoronix with Mark Shuttleworth
<Nothing_Much> Though there's others I'm looking at right now
<Nothing_Much> Which apparently happened a while ago
<Nothing_Much> I don't wanna miss that stuff
<Nothing_Much> Are there specific channels to idle in?
<jose> ah, no idea
<jose> we have some Q&As at ubuntuonair.com
<Nothing_Much> A video like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH6dC6SeS4Y will wind up on that ubuntuonair.com website?
<jose> most likely, things that are on youtube.com/ubuntuonair, basically
<Nothing_Much> oh nice
<mhall119> jose is invading our channel!
<mhall119> (and soon, our state)
<Nothing_Much> Who's jose?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: only one of our mose awesome community leaders :)
<mhall119> s/mose/most/
<Nothing_Much> oh nice, where is he online?
<mhall119> just about everywhere that starts with #ubuntu-
<Nothing_Much> I meant like on a website like launchpad or somewhere Ubuntu based. :P
<mhall119> probably also a lot
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-09
<Nothing_Much> What's the difference between Click and Snappy packages again?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: still kicking?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-10
<mikubuntu> are you guys part of the florida LoCo team?
<mhall119> mikubuntu: yup
<mikubuntu> cool -- do you do any support events in south florida?
<ahoneybun> Hello all I am now in NC
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, Permanent or visiting relatives?
<ahoneybun> SELF
<ahoneybun> a con
<Nothing_Much> neat
<Nothing_Much> which con?
<ahoneybun> http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/
<Nothing_Much> I swear, when people say that dependency hell is "not as bad as dll hell"...
<Nothing_Much> Easily the worst part about Linux distros, hate it, but I'd rather not sell my soul to Microsoft
<Nothing_Much> welcome back ahoneybun_ 
<ahoneybun_> I was one a webIRC cuz this hotel seems to block the port Konversion uses
<ahoneybun_> and KeithIMyers__has me on a ssh tunnel now
<Nothing_Much> doh
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> don't you hate it when you can't get your work done at a hotel?
<Nothing_Much> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF Angry
<Nothing_Much> I have a question, when will Audacity 2.1.0 be introduced into Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-11
<Nothing_Much> guess he's screwed by the hotel
<ahoneybun> yay ssh tunnels!
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, are you sleeping yet?
<ahoneybun> balloons: ping
<balloons> ahoneybun, pong
<ahoneybun> going to be at SELF balloons?
<balloons> ahoneybun, I'm not actually. I had planned on it, but plans change
<balloons> you?
<ahoneybun> we drove by Jax
<ahoneybun> me and KeithIMyers__ are in NC for it
<balloons> yea, I'm not exactly on the way.
<balloons> ahh nice, you came with Keith, awesome
<balloons> have a blast!
<ahoneybun> balloons: we were joking about picking you up
<balloons>  just a 2 hour detour, you could have :p
<ahoneybun> well you would not get on Hangouts!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-12
<ahoneybun> reporting in from SELF at UbuCon!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-13
<ahoneybun> https://askubuntu.com/questions/276788/trouble-installing-12-10-on-a-ga-990fxa-ud3-base-machine-network-and-usb-dont/294526#294526
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-14
<ahoneybun> mhall119: around tonight?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-06-13
<mhall119> wolferz: hi there, this channel is for the Ubuntu Florida LoCo team, it's not always active, but chatter comes in waves
<mhall119> people here have a wide variety of backgrounds and skill sets, and all are welcome
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-06-14
<ahoneybun> mhall119: telegram has a lot of traffic 
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: let me in to the Air!
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you available to join?>
<ahoneybun> sure I'm home
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> mhall119: yep
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-06-17
<testinganotherna> test test
<testinganotherna> Hello
<ahoneybun> ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-12
<DammitJim> how do you guys move mp3s to your iphone from your linux system?
<maxolasersquad> Is your phone not recognized when you plug it in?
<maxolasersquad> It's been a while, but last time someone had an iPhone and I needed it to work with Linux, I just plugged it in.
<maxolasersquad> Been awhile though.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers says to buy a real phone lop
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No.  iPhone uses a weird proprietary database system which is managed by iTunes.  There is a Linux package which allows communication and transfer of music to, but I'm not sure about from.
<maxolasersquad> Two idea for getting this to work at https://askubuntu.com/questions/799414/how-to-move-files-from-ubuntu-to-iphone
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> -senses rage building in someone from the  the mention of icrap devices-
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-14
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> My pfSense now manages all my LetsEncrypt certs automatically
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You can see it in action by visiting https://id.adamoutler.com
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I was not born yesterday
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What?  It is https, so it's secure!  You want to be secure, don't you?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Of course it is secure, I just dont feel like "securely" giving you access to my email and "securely" giving you access to my Google Drive. You do know my age and language - I am fine with giving that out in plain text so no need for the added security of https
<floridagram> Hector Arista was added by: KMyers
<maxolasersquad> "adamoutler.com wants to: View your emails messages and settings. View and manage the files in your Google Drive."
<maxolasersquad> Uhm.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I was also able to forego the security of https to access your NextCloud via a complicated Social Engineering attack against a 5 year old.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @maxolasersquad I designed that site to give to spammers to "prove" they are who they say they are.  It generates a report for me and usually it's just them signing up for an account and spamming.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Eg
<maxolasersquad> 👏
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Warped Tour btw!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-15
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sorry
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Hector how does Action Launcher 3>
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram> <Hector Arista> It's unique from what I was use to. Thank you for showing me
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> np
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> My home automation announcers now say this when I get home.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Adam Is Home.  Grace Be To All For He Has Blessed Us With His presence.  let It Be Known That Adam Has Arrived. Go, My Children, Singeth His Song From The Highest Mountain.  For He Is Adam And It Has Been Foretold By The Prophacy That He Shall Return On The Day When %weathertonight%.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The last part gives the current weather, this fufilling the prophecy.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea I see
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-16
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hahaha
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Not Linux birthday
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> July or August
<floridagram> <KMyers> This joke is actually a bit old
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Had me almost posting on social media
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers does your GS8 have a task-switcher button in Android Auto mode?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That doesn't frustrate you?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> on Pixel, you can app-switcher, home and get home.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I can also just activate multi window to bypass that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> how?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> that's just an android auto window in an android auto window.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> that android autoception.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> wait... why am I a recent contact?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Haxker
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Have you been the one calling me about viagra and cialis?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I accidentally clicked your name and hung up before it rang you
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Why are you calling petersburg philadelphia?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It's a gateway
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> what happens if I call it?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> better yet, what happens if i write a GScript to repeatedly call it?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nothing on both
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I rebooted it.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Not that I'm complaining, but what made you do that?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It looked cool, wait until it is done
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://cults3d.com/en/art/the-sorceress
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-17
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Y u make porn?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I win
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I would have went there lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> I still have your suitcase in my car
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh damn lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yeah that has my laptop
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh. Then nevermind. My car is gone
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Damnnn
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/06/16/delete-internet/#.tnw_Z0eWzgtl
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Someone do this and tell me if it works.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Does anyone have cards against humanity?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I do
<floridagram> <KMyers> Anyone up for a game?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> need at least 3-4 people I think
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hector
<floridagram> <Hector Arista> I'm game
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun want to go to Underground's?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> let me finish up a few things
<floridagram> <KMyers> ETA?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Head over in 10 mins
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok. I will pick up Hector first
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Alrighty
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will let you know when I leave. Just getting ready
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> alright I'm good
<floridagram> <KMyers> On my way @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-18
<floridagram> <KMyers> :(){ :|: & };:
<floridagram> <KMyers> :(){ :|:& };:
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> :-(
<floridagram> <KMyers> Dont run that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> don;t do it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Wasn't planning on it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I mean I didn't get to meet up
<floridagram> <KMyers> There honestly was not something setup
<floridagram> <KMyers> We will need to do something like we used to again soon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> aaron shared "bashpocketreference_2ndedition.pdf" with you … https://cloud.ahoneybun.net/index.php/s/xzSw6Sb2iH8VnPC
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Hector
<floridagram> <KMyers> KMyers shared "Humble Book Bundle: Joy of Coding" with you … https://office.kmyers.me/index.php/s/uapZE3FlqK547X0
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, I like to play "can I terminate it quick enough".  The answer is usually no.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> weird this mirco sd card is not detected
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will look at it tomorrow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> pretty sure it's the adapter as the SD card works in the Fire
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have tons of those around here
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.cyberciti.biz/linux-news/download-debian-9-cd-dvd-iso-images/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> NICs are now named by BIOS slots.  enp3s1
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Instead of eth0
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Interesting
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://i.imgur.com/J4ffeVh.jpg
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> niceee
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Dat upload
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Details, what am I looking at?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Abrerr, That is impressive for a month but this is just the past 24 hours at home
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What generated that sort of traffic? A seed box?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, just my remote backups to NextCloud - A pre-hurricane season full backup
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers you turned on that 3 attempt lock out thing?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not yet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well it's on
<floridagram> <KMyers> Will double check in a bit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well somethings up as I just reset my pw and it locked me out
<floridagram> <govatent> @KMyers what do you use for backup? Some r sync of files, manual copy or some backup software pointed to your cloud?
<floridagram> <KMyers> NextCloud
<floridagram> <KMyers> And Crashplan
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Those nav buttons are on the gs8?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Er sg
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/6hzjpv/ryan_reynolds_posted_this_with_caption_dropped_by/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Joel: … Well, I feel incredibly uninformed right now, not had of hearing about flatpak or appimage
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, That is a whole topic of debate. Each has advantages and downsides
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-11
<ahoneybun> Test
<floridagram-bot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @FloridaGramBot hi
<ahoneybun> Test
<zcot> hi
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<ahoneybun> Mm then it went through.
<ahoneybun> zcot: heyo
<zcot> ahoneybun: Hi. what is that bot? i'm near orlando btw, just found this place. was digging into some development stuff and ended up finding a full irc listing.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> zcot the bot lonks the irc to Telegram
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> links*
<zcot> ah very nice! :D
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> You should notice tge persons name who is actually talking next to the bots name
<zcot> yes indeed!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's quite handy as well.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-12
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I would say we are more active as a group then a few years ago for sure.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I still have to check out the Colorado group.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Been so busy with work
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> well then now the Pixel C keeps booting to Recovery.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers this is weird.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That's strange.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea it is.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> also the Pixel C makes a weird beep once the bootloader is unlocked everytime it boots.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Since when?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> since I unlocked the bootloader.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> wow Ubuntu fastboot is too old to flash factory image.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> and I'm on 18.10...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That must be new
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You should download the fastboot binaries
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> trying to find out how lol.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> somehow got it to get setup with Lineage OS.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Great. Hopefully it is faster
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> it looks a lot better.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> matches up with the Pixel XL.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Joel is busy putting a build together
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> you guys home or at chucks?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> test
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Chucks
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ah makes sense.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun find "Android Platform Tools" for Linux x64.  That's the adb/fastboot package available on the Android website designed especially for people who want fastboot or adb and not the whole SDK.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCXhjDT3u4
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-13
<zcot> so.... i must've found the wrong website? it's from last decade. O_O
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> zcot huh?
<zcot> was looking for activity info. couldn't really see anything current. just wondering what goes on.
<zcot> maybe the mailing list?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> This channel is the most active spot.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://ubuntu-fl.org
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> From time to time we'll use Meetup to schedule an event.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/
<zcot> ahoneybun, cool. sounds good then.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yep
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> check out the size of this laptop https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-9tUEOFKNU
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-14
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yeah that's crazy.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun that's the same one we saw at micro center
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That one? There is only 300 of them.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm having problems with fuse-exfat and exfat-utils.   Can anyone get these packages to install with apt?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> first one does not exist, the second one installed fine since I had it already.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> exfat-fuse
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun I think they were both deleted from the repos this week.  I found other people reporting the same.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @mhall119 any insight on upstream packages ?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Or maybe they were moved to 3rd party repos?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> They are still there.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I tried to install them from 2 computers running Ubuntu 18.04 and 16.04.  both were set to use 1st party, free only.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Neither worked.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Is exfat proprietary?
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/otherosfs/exfat-fuse
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> yup, still looks to be there
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> do you have the universe repo enabled?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I know it's there. I got it to work.  I had to wipe and reinstall.  It didn't even work from the thumb drive for Ubuntu 18.04
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> When you say "neither worked" do you mean they aren't available to install, or you installed them but they're not working?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Referred to but missing.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Universe?  Is that "3rd party" within installer?
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> no, IIRC "3rd party" is the "partners" repo that has things like Chrome
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Weird.  What would disable universe?
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> I don't recall now if it's enabled by default or not
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I've got a bunch of other computers I need to do this to.  Hopefully universe would fix it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It is on 18.04, but not on the thumb drive, apparently.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Maybe that's an issue of its own?  I can handle the old version not working, but the bootable image should represent the installed version, correct?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-15
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Bash tips for everyday at the command line | Opensource.com … https://opensource.com/article/18/5/bash-tricks
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> adamoutler@closet-server:~$ history | awk 'BEGIN {FS="[ \t]+|\\|"} {print $3}' | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | head …     104 sudo …      40 ls …      35 cd …      19 cat …      18 ssh …      17 openssl …      17 curl …      15 tail …      14 nano …      13 nmap
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-16
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is funny because Alphabet is about $1,100.  It's nowhere near the price Cortana is saying and Cortana just notified me.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @ImageBot cow
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @ImageBot, Cow
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ― Now I can search in (US (Amazon.com) just writing in any chat @amazonglobalbot followed by any keyword, or by "zone" to change the Amazon country. … ►Example: @amazonglobalbot Mouse Logitech
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - What are you using for your captive portal authentication ?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  pFsense
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Thanks. That's what I thought
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-17
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/IdkCEioCp24
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think this should be called a Rick Grohl.
